# Auburn, AL, "Mariah", F, cruelty case, HW +



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I received this email from the volunteer at the Auburn, AL shelter.



> Quote: Hi, Dawn -
> 
> We've got a HW+ female GSD who was horribly
> neglected by her former owner. She was seized as an animal cruelty
> ...


POC:
Karen Gaston
Lee County Humane Society Volunteer
334-246-1826
[email protected]
(waiting for the pics to load to photobucket as usual).


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)




----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Bump up, she needs a new start on life.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

What a gorgeous girl. Bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Poor thing looks like she's been bred to death too.


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

Sad.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Bump for Mariah


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I got word today that GSRCA is taking her so she's safe. Yippee!


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh yes! You guys rule!


----------

